# Benelli Shotguns



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Hello,

I am thinking about purchasing the Benelli super black eagle 2 with comfortech technology. I am looking at the 24" advantage timber. What does everybody think of the Benelli shotguns?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Second to none. Last shotgun you will ever need.


----------



## walleye warrior (Apr 9, 2004)

I second Hetfieldinn's sentiments exactly. The SBE 2 is an awesome all around gun. If you really want a sweet gun check out there super sport. I'm sure that isnt the kind of gun your looking for by the description of the one you may get, but check it out anyway for fun. It is the sweetest looking gun I have ever seen.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I think I am jealous. I have a Nova. I love it. I would look into the 26 or 28 inch barrel though because unless you are only going to turkey hunt, you'll need a little extra length on that barrel for clays, waterfowl, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have used my sbe since the second year they came out. the gun works flawlessly. just not sure about the new ones. tom knapp just broke his own world record of shooting 9 clay pigeons thrown out of his own hand useing his sbe. check out tomknapp.com for info and catch one of his shows locally if you can. simply awesome shooting.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

tomknapp.com shows a real estate guy????///


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I have an M1 Super 90 and am real happy with it.........no breakdowns in 5 years after many, many rounds. I'd say it is the easiest auto to take down. Although, I have a 21" barrel and I wish it were 24" or 26"----took me a while to get the 'swing' of it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

sorry , try benelli/tom knap.com or search benelli/tom knapp. he is benellis traveling trick shot


----------



## Brad Jerman (Feb 17, 2005)

Has anyone seen or shot a Bennelli "Super Black Eagle"? I believe it may be my next shotgun.


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a Winchester model 12. Circa 1955 . I don't need a Mercedes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

brad, i have used my sbe for about 8 years now and never had a problem. the stoeger model 2000 has the benelli inertia system and only comes in 3 inch chamber. but for $400.00


----------



## dsmith_88 (Feb 6, 2005)

In WV saturday was the last day of fox season, and just lucky for my the moon was out bright and with the snow on the ground I killed 2 grey fox with my Beneli Super Black Eagle 2 I posted earlier I was thinking about getting one, and damn what a shooter. with the 3 1/2" turkey load I killed the one grey at 70 yards and the second at 60 yards. Maybe not exact measurements, because my brother stepped it off when He went to pick them up. I never thought it would shoot quite that good, but In my opinion by far the best shotgun on the market.


----------

